# uber if you really care about your



## Arb Watson (Apr 6, 2017)

Drivers roll out pre tipping for all the trips to and from airports....pronto....


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Arb Watson said:


> Drivers roll out pre tipping for all the trips to and from airports....pronto....


Can only ask for one thing at a time


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

A pre tip, It is no longer a tip but allowing for a higher rate upfront as a tip is supposed to be tied to service in some way, though it has lost that connection.


----------



## Arb Watson (Apr 6, 2017)

You are just against tipping huh?


----------

